# Cant get internet



## theborg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there i need some help its going to be a long description so please bear with me ok here it goes i had internet on the 01/07/17 i have a goody bag with giffgaff each month never had any problems until now i have just had this months goodybag 02/07/17 since then i have had no internet the power bars are blank with a red cross above them so i had a look on the web for some help and it said to download the playstore giffgaff app which i already have it gave me a few options as to which device i could load it to and to my complete surprise on 03/07/17 i had one called cricket wireless lenova lenovo k900 where has that come from my android is an lg optimus 4xhd lgp880 which it has always been tried to get it to work on that setting but its faded out please help many thx i would send an attachment of the screen but dont know how to many thx


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm am somewhat confused...Are you trying to get assistance with a Lenovo laptop or a Android smartphone?


----------



## theborg (Jul 25, 2013)

hi there sorry for the confusion its my smartphone i need help with thx


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

For those like me who hadn't a clue what goody bag and giffgaff meant, here's the site
https://www.giffgaff.com/support/top-up-and-balance/credits-and-goodybags-purchase
Perhaps you need to contact their support
https://www.giffgaff.com/auth/login?redirect=/support/puk


----------



## theborg (Jul 25, 2013)

thx for the reply i have already sent the question to the giffgaff website many thx anyway i will let you know if/when i get it fixed


----------

